# Review: My $1300 PC will smoke yours!



## Helvetica (Oct 25, 2007)

It might not smoke all of your PCs, but guaranteed most!

Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz
Just got this today beacuse my Core 2 Conroe fried!  OMG what a difference!
$279


ASUS P5K-E/WIFI-AP LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX
This Motherboard is awesome!  It has a buttload of USB ports. It has 6 sata ports.  It's not cluttered with obsolete printer ports.
$154.99


CORSAIR XMS2 2GB (2 x 1GB) DDR2 SDRAM 800
This memory is cheap and still performs like a champ!  You can fit 4 GBs on this mobo, I only have 2 (for now)
$78.00

ATI HD 2900XT 512MB GDDR3 ASUS EAH2900XT/G/HTVDI/512MThis is a HUGE jump from my old NV 7950GX2.
$419.99

Western Digital Raptor X WD1500AHFD 150GB 10,000 RPM 
Flipping sweet dude!  Fastest drive I've used.  If you Raid-0 two of these babies, you'll be the first person to enter after a map change guaranteed!
$184.99

Some Cheapo-Depot ASUS DVD-ROM
I think optical discs are a thing of the past.  I haven't burned a CD for over 4 years (I have portable hard drive / ipods).  The only reason I have this is to install crap.
$18.99

Thermaltake W0106RU 700W Power Supply
If you like clean PC guts, this is the power supply for you!!  You unplug the power connectors you don't use!!!  (I'll post pics of my PC later!)
$169.99


TOTAL: $1305.95

EXTRAS >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>


Microsoft Windows Vista 64-Bit Home PremiumVista is awesome! 64-bit OSs FTW!   Some backwards compatibility issues still. 
$111.99

DELL UltraSharp 2407WFP-HC 24-inch Widescreen Flat Panel LCD 1920x1200
This is the best monitor I've ever pwned!  I had to splurge when this thing went on sale for $500 a few months ago.  1080P+ FTW!!!! WOOOOT
$669

Total + Extras: 2068



MY PC is FN awesome!!!  I get MAX framerate w/max graphics @ 1920x1200 on every game I play!  Can't wait to test it on Crysis!  3Dmark 06 won't install on my PC (bc vista issue?).  If you want a god damn fast PC for a cheap price - buy what I did!  I will post pics of my PC, and I will get some 3Dmark 08 scores as soon as it's released!!

BTW - all these components work together for sure.  

BTW - o fuk I forgot to put my soundcard.. oh well too lazy.  maybe later!


----------



## rick22 (Oct 25, 2007)

raptors are horrible and way to expensive


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2007)

I would've done a couple of things differently. First, I wouldn't have bought Corsair memory. I would've gone for some Crucial Ballistix or G.Skill HZs. And second, I never would've bought a Raptor. For the $180 that it costs, I could've put 2 320GB 7200.10s in a RAID 0, had almost 500GB more storage AND would've been faster than the single raptor.

Regardless, still a very nice build, that should last you for some time.


----------



## Batou1986 (Oct 25, 2007)

rick22 said:


> raptors are horrible and way to expensive


i beg to differ if you don't feel like messing with raid and crap i think they work great


----------



## Wile E (Oct 25, 2007)

Batou1986 said:


> i beg to differ if you don't feel like messing with raid and crap i think they work great


Ahhh, good save (I saw the original). lol

Raptors are, by no means, bad HDs. They are basically enterprise grade SCSI drives, set up as a SATA drive. But, if you're willing to do a RAID, your money is better spent elsewhere, in _most_ cases.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Raptors have lower access times than those 320GB drives, which often is more important than the extra data throughput. Apart from that, gotta love the "My parts are the best and everyone should do as i do attitude" of the thread.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2007)

raptor is the single best investment you can make for a high-performance system


----------



## JousteR (Oct 25, 2007)

Very Nice but why act as though nobody buys any of these things..?.
Now all u need to do is run bencies and see if any of this $1300 stuff matches any of the stuff all these lads overclock to bence and compare....:shadedshu


Must just be the exitement...


----------



## ex_reven (Oct 25, 2007)

How much of the $1300 paid for your hardass thread title


----------



## rampage (Oct 25, 2007)

so buy the time you include the extras its a $2100>$2200 pc. so shouldn't the title be  My $2200 pc will smoke yours ????


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 25, 2007)

As aformentioned, I would have chosen something OTHER than the Corsair RAM, Raptors a fine, there isnt much of a problem with them. Anyway, Geil, GSkill, Crucial Ballistix, all cost very cheap these days thanks to the record low RAM prices. I would have went with a GA P35 DS4 instead of that motherboard too... but its personal preference for these motherboards. 

Anyway congrats on your system.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> It might not smoke all of your PCs, but guaranteed most!



LOL, your new PC wont smoke mine


----------



## SupperAssBASS (Oct 25, 2007)

a god damn fast PC for a cheap price - yeah right...


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 25, 2007)

To be honest I could have built a much faster rig for something a bit over that price. But anyway, that is a fast PC... and the price is pretty decent. Affordable at least, since most people would pay something around that price for something that is twofold slower most of the time.


----------



## DrunkenMafia (Oct 25, 2007)

haahaaa...  leave him alone he is just excited...

BTW have you changed your ram coz your sig says 4gb of 1066???  

Anyways congrats on the build.  Corsair ram is shit these days but hey, it works.  I bet that monitor is friggin nice....


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Anyway, run wPrime 1024m, how fast can you do it? Your awesome quad core must kick all our asses.
http://www.wprime.net/


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> Anyway, run wPrime 1024m, how fast can you do it? Your awesome quad core must kick all our asses.
> http://www.wprime.net/



 do I detect a hint of sarcasm?


----------



## tkpenalty (Oct 25, 2007)

^LMFAO.... haha.... I was going to say that too! Yeah but Dan's system costed much more in comparison!


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> do I detect a hint of sarcasm?



You don't.


----------



## mandelore (Oct 25, 2007)

just.. lol

wow, im sure your excited and all.. but I doubt you even know what half of our rigs are capable of


----------



## DOM (Oct 25, 2007)

so do you have everything on a box cuz theres no case


----------



## wiak (Oct 25, 2007)

what about 74GB raptor + 320GB ?
as in raptor for os and games and 320gb for storage
my rule is that you should have a dedicated disk for you os, windows will hang becose of copying on the same disk or to and from etc
and change ram to 4GB OCZ kit 

so
Western Digital Raptor WD740ADFD 74GB 10000 RPM 16MB $149.99
Western Digital Caviar SE16 WD3200AAKS 320GB 7200 RPM 16MB $79.99
OCZ Vista Upgrade 4GB(2 x 2GB) 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 800 (PC2 6400) Dual Channel $215.99
all on newegg.com

74GB raptor is a little bit faster than 150GB


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

tkpenalty said:


> ^LMFAO.... haha.... I was going to say that too! Yeah but Dan's system costed much more in comparison!



400 euro mobo, 300 for both CPU's (together, not a piece), ram goes for under 200, monitor 240, videocard is like 300 (traded it), atlas was 40 euros, have had it for 2-3 years, just got a new controller for 8 euros off ebay. 18gb disks are like 10-15 euros a piece.
Multiply by 1.4 to get dollars. Case was free, PSU wasn't that expensive either though I might be replacing it soon. Windows was free, though I could claim to be using Linux. Costs a lot more? I think you're better off finding nice deals at random places than buying some expensive desktop stuff to brag about it on the interweb. Besides, a lot of cash came from selling old hardware.


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 25, 2007)

rick22 said:


> raptors are horrible and way to expensive



Raptors  are  the  BEST  drive  unless you  go  SCSI  ..they  are the fastest single  drive  and  the  fastest  array  other  than  SCSI  hands  down  always!


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> You don't.



Did I detect sarcasm then?


----------



## d44ve (Oct 25, 2007)

Do I detect an idiot here??? J/K... I had to say it!


----------



## Hawk1 (Oct 25, 2007)

The guys excited. Let em brag.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> Did I detect sarcasm then?



You did not.


----------



## PuMA (Oct 25, 2007)

I bet my windows XP smokes ur VISTA



> This Motherboard is awesome! It has a buttload of USB ports. It has 6 sata ports. It's not cluttered with obsolete printer ports.
> $154.99



WOW!!


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2007)

this post broke due to net lag. i dont know what i was saying here, except something about his rig being quite similar to mine.

**edited**


----------



## PaulieG (Oct 25, 2007)

This is my setup, other than the video card. I've got a 8600gts instead of the 8800. This is to demonstrate what you could have for about $100 less than you spent. Oh, and other than the video, I'm sure I'd "smoke" you (damn, I hte when people brag), as I'm currently OCCT /prime stable at 3.67 ghz...... 


Seagate Barracuda ES ST3250820NS 250GB 7200 RPM SATA 3.0Gb/s Hard Drive - OEM 
Item #: N82E16822148156
Return Policy: Limited 30-Day Return Policy
  $159.98
($79.99 each)  

  BFG Tech BFGR88320GTSOC2E GeForce 8800GTS 320MB 320-bit GDDR3 PCI Express x16 HDCP Ready SLI Supported Video Card - Retail 
Item #: N82E16814143091
Return Policy: Limited Non-Refundable 30-Day Return Policy
  $20.00 Mail-in Rebate 
 $329.99  

CORSAIR CMPSU-620HX ATX12V v2.2 and EPS12V 2.91 620W Power Supply - Retail 
Item #: N82E16817139002
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy
$169.99  

Crucial Ballistix Tracer 1GB 240-Pin DDR2 SDRAM DDR2 1066 (PC2 8500) Desktop Memory Model BL12864AL1065 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16820148091
Return Policy: Standard Return Policy

  $152.98
($76.49 each)  

  DFI BLOOD IRON P35-T2RL LGA 775 Intel P35 ATX Intel Motherboard - Retail 
Item #: N82E16813136038
$119.99  


Intel Core 2 Quad Q6600 Kentsfield 2.4GHz LGA 775 Processor Model BX80562Q6600 - Retail 
Item #: N82E16819115017
$279.00

Total....1212.92


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 25, 2007)

rick22 said:


> raptors are horrible and way to expensive


I guess you don't like fast access rates and like waiting for your games to load.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 25, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> It might not smoke all of your PCs, but guaranteed most!



Do you think any of us really care? I don't.


----------



## DaMulta (Oct 25, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Do you think any of us really care? I don't.



I do

I hate having a slow machine:shadedshu


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I guess you don't like fast access rates and like waiting for your games to load.



my 500GB samsungs match a raptor in most tests, while being a lot cheaper and quieter - they ARE noisy drives.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Mussels said:


> my 500GB samsungs match a raptor in most tests, while being a lot cheaper and quieter - they ARE noisy drives.



Please post access times.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 25, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Do you think any of us really care? I don't.



I agree m8.  

A lot of TPU users have awesome systems, but most dont brag about them!  I dont understand why the thread starter is being such a dickhead when that system of his is nowhere near the best on TPU!

He must be young and immature :shadedshu


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 25, 2007)

Raptors are nice an quick and all, but I'm more partial to the Barracudas - very quick read/write/access times, plus a great amount of storage.  Still, though, for all out speed - IMO, raptors are the way to go.

decent setup for the price - the only thing I would've recommended doing different is the mobo - for $150 you could've gotten a different ASUS board that doesn't run the P35 chipset and had the i975X instead . . . or an extra $100 could've snagged a mobo using the x38 chipset


anyhow, nice setup - post some benches!


----------



## Frick (Oct 25, 2007)

DaMulta said:


> I do
> I hate having a slow machine:shadedshu



Stop destroying the ones you have.


----------



## d44ve (Oct 25, 2007)

Calm down.... he is only excited about his computer.

Let him be excited. I am sure at one point in time you thought you had something great and wanted to brag a little too.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 25, 2007)

I am getting the Dell Ultra Sharp 24" widescreen monitor too soon. Can't wait!

I wouldn't say your new PC is going to be a "beast" but if you got the Core 2 Extreme QX6850 then yeah. I'd say that's a good system .


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

J-Man said:


> I am getting the Dell Ultra Sharp 24" widescreen monitor too soon. Can't wait!



I use a 5 year old 15" LCD, way better and a lot cheaper.


----------



## J-Man (Oct 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I use a 5 year old 15" LCD, way better and a lot cheaper.


 It shows you don't keep up to date with monitors then


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

J-Man said:


> It shows you don't keep up to date with monitors then



It's way better to watch movies on than your monitor.


----------



## W1zzard (Oct 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's way better to watch movies pr0n on than your monitor.


----------



## PuMA (Oct 25, 2007)

u mean porn???


----------



## Ben Clarke (Oct 25, 2007)

pr0n = porn, some people use pr0n to avoid word censcors or however you spell it.


----------



## Mussels (Oct 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> It's way better to watch movies on than your monitor.



i've got dual screen. double the PRON!


----------



## CrAsHnBuRnXp (Oct 25, 2007)

Might be on par with mine. I wont say yours will smoke mine or that mine will smoke yours because Im not sure. On paper though, mine may look better.


----------



## mrw1986 (Oct 25, 2007)

DanTheBanjoman said:


> I use a 5 year old 15" LCD, way better and a lot cheaper.



I hear that Dan, I use an 8 year old 18.1" LCD. I love it. I have yet to see a better monitor anywhere, ever. If you think yours is better you are wrong.  Seriously though, the monitor I have still sells for $1200+. Its an industrial grade monitor.


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2007)

*Kreij:* "They say if you give 1000 monkeys, 1000 computer parts and 1000 years, through random chance they will create the world's best supercomputer.
*Helvetica:* "How about my new rig?"
*Kreij:* "3 monkeys, 2 months."

Just teasing, Helv ... Nice system and a decent price.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2007)

> Review: My $1300 PC will smoke yours!




o ya? well guess what?!!!! mine does everything i want it too with all the eye candy and no loag!!!!! it it was fun to tweak it to do that and not just buy faster parts!

lol j/k well semi true but you have a mad sweet rig glad your happy i wish i had the money to blow to all fo those on tpu saying you have no life once you have a GF you were sooooo right i moved in with mine and then all of a sudden WTF 200 on a monitor whats wrong with yours?


its like um it isnt big enough?....its 19" David........so? no no way.......fine....how bout 200 on gskill? whats that? ram....qwhy? cause i dont have mathcing sticks the g skill is faster and its 4 gigs so i can run dual channel and stomp ppl at benchmarks...is that the only reason you want it?.....no then why?,.......to play games on really huigh settings....


it didnt go over well. she clearly did NOT understand how important this all is.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 25, 2007)

..dude this guy is a poopyhead...i HOPE its just him being excited.

And...my rig PWNS yours because i have already played Crysis

Edited...


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2007)

theirs no need for that language at all would u edit that for me?


----------



## KennyT772 (Oct 25, 2007)

All that money, yet no case, no cooling, peice of shite dvd drive, and poor memory choice. great planing there bud.


----------



## FatForester (Oct 25, 2007)

^^ Agreed. But, like others have said, he's prob just excited... and trying to piss everyone off. I bet right now he's laughing, especially looking at how seriously some of you took his comments.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

mrw1986 said:


> If you think yours is better you are wrong.



http://dan.h0sted.org/15inch.jpg Ignore the dust
http://dan.h0sted.org/15inch.avi Read the CD cover (used it to give an idea of size)


----------



## p_o_s_pc (Oct 25, 2007)

i would rather have some sold sate HDDs. nice rig.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 25, 2007)

My penis is bigger, I mean my PC is better and I spent slightly less than you did.


----------



## OrbitzXT (Oct 25, 2007)

I read through pages 1 and 3 of posts and didn't see it mentioned, but if you didn't buy this stuff already I'd replace the Radeon and wait for the soon to be released 8800GT. Its cheaper, more powerful than the 2900XT...and while not confirmed yet I'll be comfortable betting that its quieter too. I plan on selling my GTX when it comes out and getting myself a GT, having a little spending cash on hand.


----------



## b1lk1 (Oct 25, 2007)

I sure wish I had a couple Raptors though...........


----------



## d44ve (Oct 25, 2007)

I cant believe how jealous some of you are getting.... not to mention you felt like you HAD to post that you thought your system was better than his.

Seriously.... does it really matter to you THAT much? He is excited about his new setup, big deal. When you get a new computer part... do you not run to the forums armed with new pictures and tests showing how great your new part is? Everyone does it, I do it, you do it.... 

I hope you don't have nightmares about this thread


----------



## Deleted member 24505 (Oct 25, 2007)

Good luck with it mate,and enjoy it.I know i would.


----------



## freeboy (Oct 25, 2007)

this thread gets my lmao thread of the day vote..
to all I say take pride in your pc builds!


----------



## J-Man (Oct 25, 2007)

lol


----------



## wataMG42 (Oct 25, 2007)

hey ur pc build is nearly the same as mine way to go


----------



## freeboy (Oct 25, 2007)

some of us are very, hum lets say "Ferringi" stingy and take pride in bargains.. I know I did in my recent fiasco rebuild, ok ,add 100$ due to oops, one ide slot in the p5k-e, me mangling a pin in my dvd and needing a emergengy sata drive to help on the install! total conversion cost 939 to 775. fx 60 2 gig to e 6850 two gig, around 25.00$ no worries.. there is always someone smarter faster etc! Its not what you have, its what you do with what you have, 
that was a freebe lol!


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2007)

It's a fine system mate!  Go out and get yourself some exotic cooling for everything and it most deffinitely could own most!


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 25, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> theirs no need for that language at all would u edit that for me?



Me??


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2007)

I'm pretty sure he meant you.  It's not nice calling someone a "douchebag".


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 25, 2007)

Ohh sorry....i didnt feel douchebag was a offensive word


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2007)

Why are you calling him anything at all?


----------



## Kreij (Oct 25, 2007)

erocker said:


> Why are you calling him anything at all?



I agree. Name calling is infantile. People should learn to express themselves by expanding their vocabulary, not tossing out vain insults.


----------



## Deleted member 3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Ohh sorry....i didnt feel douchebag was a offensive word



Well, if you fail to see such things you'll be gone pretty fast.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 25, 2007)

HookeyStreet said:


> I agree m8.
> 
> A lot of TPU users have awesome systems, but most dont brag about them!  I dont understand why the thread starter is being such a dickhead when that system of his is nowhere near the best on TPU!
> 
> He must be young and immature :shadedshu





I agree.


----------



## freeboy (Oct 25, 2007)

the only appropriate vent is at inanimate objects! lol


----------



## surfsk8snow.jah (Oct 25, 2007)

RAR! LOUD NOISES! 

lol, lmao @ this thread


----------



## DRDNA (Oct 25, 2007)

ANY WAYS "NICE RIG" !!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2007)

The rig looks good on paper, just how does it run? Also, if you said I was bragging for just pointing out something. What do you call this?


----------



## Ripper3 (Oct 25, 2007)

Please, keep your hatred and murderous rage off the forums, and where it belongs, on the roads, and in your home.

I'm sure that system would just steam roller all over my rig, but then again, I've been doing the poor man's upgrading since I built it over two years ago. Hopefully, I'll be getting something more solid soon enough.


----------



## InfDamarvel (Oct 25, 2007)

I have yet to read this thread but there are a few bad choices you have made here. My friends  
$1100 computer could beat your system in most game benchmarks due to the fact that he has a o'ced 8800GTS and you have a 2900XT which we all know dies under AA and AF. If anything go for a HD2900PRO and just flash it if you must have that card. Get some Crucial Ram and a x38 chipset mobo.

That is if you have yet to buy all this.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2007)

Now, where did you buy the parts at? and what made you go for the wifi mobo? the built looks like the one i was thinkin about but, w/ a p5w mobo and g skill ram.


----------



## imperialreign (Oct 25, 2007)

wifi is kinda moot - IMO.  Asides, if you really need the WiFi capability, it eliminates having to use a PCI wireless adapter for WiFi networks, and with the P5K board, that's quite a bit of headroom, especially if you're going xFire.


----------



## Cold Storm (Oct 25, 2007)

Now you would go for it if say you were going to alot of lan parties right?


----------



## erocker (Oct 25, 2007)

Ripper3 said:


> Please, keep your hatred and murderous rage off the forums, and where it belongs, on the roads, and in your home.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 25, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> ..dude this guy is a poopyhead...i HOPE its just him being excited.
> 
> And...my rig PWNS yours because i have already played Crysis
> 
> Edited...




thnx


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 25, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> Do you think any of us really care? I don't.



LoL!  If you guys didn't care (like you all claim not to), then you all wouldn't be entering this thread telling me how much you don't.  Besides, I just dramatized the thread to get ppl in here to read it (Like Al Gore).  I'm not bragging... that is, unless you think $1,300 is a lot of money (it isn't).  Why would I brag about being a cheap-ass?

Anyway, It's cool to see that my thread got over 1000 views in 1 day.  I'm famous!  WOOT!

BTW, I'm not a complete enthusiast.  I bought all these parts without spending excessive amounts of time researching how to save an extra $8/part because Time=Money.  I got my PC work great for games (and everything else).

I don't see why you all hate corsair memory.  I have had Zero probs with it.






Cold Storm said:


> Now, where did you buy the parts at? and what made you go for the wifi mobo? the built looks like the one i was thinkin about but, w/ a p5w mobo and g skill ram.


I was scrolling the Asus MOBOs sorted by highest price.  I got as low as I could with the features I wanted and it just happened to be wifi.  I don't use Wifi for my Desktop.


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 25, 2007)

I don't care about your computer. You're bragging. "My $1300 PC will smoke yours!" is bragging. No one likes braggers. At least I don't.


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 25, 2007)

3991vhtes - please read the post right above yours where I pre-responded to your entire post


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 25, 2007)

^^^^Thank you 3991vhtes

I find that douchebag is NOT a bad word at all.....but thats me. I was calling him that because i HATE people that do exactly what he did.....made a thread about how his computer can "smoke" most of ours.....i know if i did that...i would feel like a total asshole! Its just not cool to brag like your doing Helvetica.....


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 25, 2007)

...Helvetica......read the title of this thread.....how can you not see that as bragging?


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 25, 2007)

I didn't know a PC could smoke....


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2007)

3991vhtes said:


> I didn't know a PC could smoke....




mine can i smoke and my fans pick it up and it leaks out my exhaust fans.....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 26, 2007)

...that doesn't exactly count....it's not the PC doing the smoking, it's just picking up the second hand smoke.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2007)

Thats fair enough but anyway NO more bashing or cussing....or getting jealous. the guy was simply making an exclamation because he's excited for his PC. Im absolutely positive he means no offense...rebels will be delt with 


kthnxbye


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

smoking is bad.....thats the UrbTip of the week!


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> ^^^^Thank you 3991vhtes
> 
> I find that douchebag is NOT a bad word at all.....but thats me. I was calling him that because i HATE people that do exactly what he did.....made a thread about how his computer can "smoke" most of ours.....i know if i did that...i would feel like a total asshole! Its just not cool to brag like your doing Helvetica.....



I don't have a psychology degree, but I'd say there's something wrong in your life which causes you to fuss about what nerds(me) say in internet chat rooms(techP forums).

Also if you read the first line, I said something along the lines of 'Not All of your PCs'.  Also, like I said a few posts above yours is how I dramatized the thread to get extra traffic - It's the basics of journalism, and is proof that ppl form their oppinion about things by reading the title w/out reading the content.

Also, like I said b4, why would I brag about being a cheap-ass?  It's not like I spent a ridiculous amount of cash-money.  1300 for a PC that can run every game I own at max graphics/FPS on 1920x1200 res is a great deal.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Solaris17 said:


> Thats fair enough but anyway NO more bashing or cussing....or getting jealous. the guy was simply making an exclamation because he's excited for his PC. Im absolutely positive he means no offense...rebels will be delt with
> 
> 
> kthnxbye



OMG!....how do you deal with rebels??? I rebelled against Zek....and he gave me my clown sig haha.....btw....how many people here think i should remove the pic from my sig??


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> smoking is bad.....thats the UrbTip of the week!



I agree, I bitch at ppl that smoke


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> how many people here think i should remove the pic from my sig??



plz do so.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Helvetica....saying there is something wrong with me....ohh man....you just opened a can of corn mister....


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 26, 2007)

oooh, I like corn.

in my mashed potatoes.

lol.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr, you're opening up the door to the house of the banned, though it's not really my say.  Anyways, I now see that Helvetica is a genius.  People aren't giving you crap about the Corsair memory, it's just that you can buy better sticks by a different brand, with better chips.


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> I don't have a psychology degree, but I'd say there's something wrong in your life which causes you to fuss about what nerds(me) say in internet chat rooms(techP forums).
> 
> Also if you read the first line, I said something along the lines of 'Not All of your PCs'.  Also, like I said a few posts above yours is how I dramatized the thread to get extra traffic - It's the basics of journalism, and is proof that ppl form their oppinion about things by reading the title w/out reading the content.
> 
> Also, like I said b4, why would I brag about being a cheap-ass?  It's not like I spent a ridiculous amount of cash-money.  1300 for a PC that can run every game I own at max graphics/FPS on 1920x1200 res is a great deal.




no more this is going to stop k? we all understand their are a few that dont thats fine.




Urbklr911 said:


> OMG!....how do you deal with rebels??? I rebelled against Zek....and he gave me my clown sig haha.....btw....how many people here think i should remove the pic from my sig??




would you like to find out? My name isnt Zek though i love that man.


----------



## panchoman (Oct 26, 2007)

you guys really should not flame him i would say. hes just a little gay-happy about building his nice new system and is venting it out, congrats on the new system


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 26, 2007)

this thread is getting very popular:


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

panchoman said:


> hes just a little gay-happy about building his nice new system and is venting it out


Yes!  I've been waiting patiently for Q4 2007.  There are so many awesome games, and I'm excited and proud of my new PC!  I just finished Episoded 2 which was my most anticipated game!!  Now, it's time to see how my system handles Crysis!!


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

...what did i do??
He says theres something wrong with me and is doing something that i hate people that do....BRAG!
...you know what ban me.....do it!....i can obviosly see that people are siding with the TOTAL DICKHEAD!


----------



## Solaris17 (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> ...what did i do??
> He says theres something wrong with me and is doing something that i hate people that do....BRAG!
> ...you know what ban me.....do it!....i can obviosly see that people are siding with the TOTAL DICKHEAD!



tay


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

ohh...your comp will handle Crysis on High...maybe Some DX10 features at 1280x1024-1680x1050.....1920x1200 is abit out of reach for now


----------



## 3991vhtes (Oct 26, 2007)

i'd watch saying ban me, Urbklr911, just a heads up 

if I was you, I'd walk away from this thread, or put everyone you don't like on the ignore list.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Relax man....  I say nothing out of anger or hate.  Unless I note it so.  I just know that there are some behaviors that website mods do not like.


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

Thanks Urbklr911 for shattering my dreams about Crysis!  I'm going to take your word for it because I know you're the go-to guy when it comes to determining whether or not unreleased games will work at high resolutions.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

...im not banned??....and what is this infraction thingy in my CP??

Ill stay in this thread....its interesting....plus Helvetica owes me a apology....that was just mean what he said....


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> Thanks Urbklr911 for shattering my dreams about Crysis!  I'm going to take your word for it because I know you're the go-to guy when it comes to determining whether or not unreleased games will work at high resolutions.



Wow...was that sarcasm??....trust me.....those settings most likely what you will be playing the demo on tommorow....wana bet??


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

A genius AND he's funny.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

...unless you play all high...then 1920x1200 should be reachable....but not on DX10


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> ohh...your comp will handle Crysis on High...maybe Some DX10 features at 1280x1024-1680x1050.....1920x1200 is abit out of reach for now



My comp plays the Crysis beta on maxed settings at 1680x1050 just fine.  His should deffinitely do it.


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

You're right ubrklr911, I apologize for insinuating that your personal life may be a bit depressing, causing you to lash out at meaningless statements on the internet that wouldn't affect the average person.

Gosh! I'm so rude!  I'm such a


Urbklr911 said:


> *TOTAL DICKHEAD!*


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

LOL!!   I'm done looking at this thread.  Thanks for the good time though!


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

me too~! I've had my fix for one day.  I'll see u all later with pics of my rig - trust me, it won't look like what you think it will look like.. The case was designed by me.


----------



## yogurt_21 (Oct 26, 2007)

Wile E said:


> I would've done a couple of things differently. First, I wouldn't have bought Corsair memory. I would've gone for some Crucial Ballistix or G.Skill HZs. And second, I never would've bought a Raptor. For the $180 that it costs, I could've put 2 320GB 7200.10s in a RAID 0, had almost 500GB more storage AND would've been faster than the single raptor.
> 
> Regardless, still a very nice build, that should last you for some time.



okay several thins wrong there first of all you won't have 500gb's of extra storage in raid 0, you have only 170GB extra (really closer to 150) raid 0 uses both drives as one so you don't get extra storage, just performance, second I have 3 raptors all of which load games faster by themselves than many other raid setups (not to mention the fact that flashing your bios could lose your raid)

raid 0 = stripe = performance
raid 1= mirroring= data protection (backup drive)
spanning raid gives you more space as it uses most of both drives and shows up as one in windows.

the other combos can give stripe as well but with storage or backup, none of them are as fast as raid 0. and even still he could have just as easily raid 0'd two 74 gb raptors and pwned the performance of your 320's. 

http://www.tomshardware.com/2006/02/06/wd1500ad_raptor_xtends_performance_lead/index.html

exactly the comparison you're looking for. raptors while expensive are quite worth the money.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

...im NOT depressed.....just cause i look like a emo doesnt mean i am!!! And second...YOUR ARE A DICKHEAD!


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Wait!  One more thing... Did you already buy the memory?  If not I would totally recommend the Ballistix.  They use chips that are meant for higher clocking sticks.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> ...im NOT depressed.....just cause i look like a emo doesnt mean i am!!! And second...YOUR ARE A DICKHEAD!



I've never seen anyone want to get banned so bad.  What's funny is that you are not.  I think the mods should just let you suffer and NOT ban you.


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

Ballistix? I'll checkem out.  If Crysis doesn't run will, I'll check them out.  I have nothing overclocked right now.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Haha....i know....me totaly not funny if thats what your getting at. Im not trying to be funny! Im trying to amuse myself haha....im having fun.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

It could very well be that your Corsair now has better chips anyway.  Time and voltage will tell.


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Btw.....dont worry bout the ram....there 1066MHz...thats plenty fast. Just get that Quad to like 3.2GHz+ and you will get quite a boost in performance.


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Urbklr911 said:


> Haha....i know....me totaly not funny if thats what your getting at. Im not trying to be funny! Im trying to amuse myself haha....im having fun.



Yeah, that's the problem with the internet... You're not around, so we can see that you are really a happy-go-lucky little angel.  God bless you Urbklr911, you sweet little man!


----------



## Helvetica (Oct 26, 2007)

erocker I don't know anything about timings and clock speeds when it comes to ram.

Can adjusting the timing noticably improve performance?

Also,  I see timings liek this: 5-5-5-15.  When overclocking a CPU, Higher is better.  is Ram timing concept that simple - like lower is better or higher is better?


----------



## Thermopylae_480 (Oct 26, 2007)

Enough please.  There will be consequences for the next person who behaves in an inappropriate or insulting manner.

-Thanks


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Lower is better. Go higher for stability....only if you need it though.

Erocker-sweet little man??What? :S


----------



## erocker (Oct 26, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> erocker I don't know anything about timings and clock speeds when it comes to ram.
> 
> Can adjusting the timing noticably improve performance?
> 
> Also,  I see timings liek this: 5-5-5-15.  When overclocking a CPU, Higher is better.  is Ram timing concept that simple - like lower is better or higher is better?



I'm not the best to ask for Intel overclocking, but from what I know overclocked Intel chips like looser memory timings as long as you are overclocking the memory.  If you aren't oc'ing the memory much it may be beneficial to try tighter timings like cas 4 if your memory can handle it.

Intel = high memory clocks / loose timings but higher clocks more beneficial.

AMD = tight timings / memory clocks the higher the better but tighter timings more beneficial.

So, either way I think your best bet for performance would be the higher the CPU/memory/and FSB clocks are the better, no matter the timings.


----------



## HookeyStreet (Oct 26, 2007)

Helvetica said:


> I don't have a psychology degree, but I'd say there's something wrong in your life which causes you to fuss about what nerds(me) say in internet chat rooms(techP forums).
> 
> Also if you read the first line, I said something along the lines of 'Not All of your PCs'.  Also, like I said a few posts above yours is how I dramatized the thread to get extra traffic - It's the basics of journalism, and is proof that ppl form their oppinion about things by reading the title w/out reading the content.
> 
> Also, like I said b4, why would I brag about being a cheap-ass?  It's not like I spent a ridiculous amount of cash-money.  1300 for a PC that can run every game I own at max graphics/FPS on 1920x1200 res is a great deal.



Helvetica, your obviously a guy that likes to cause sh*t, hence the BS title of your thread!  Im not a mod/admin, nor do I hold any kind of 'power' on TPU, but I do see your stay on TPU being a short one with your kind of attitude :shadedshu


----------



## Urbklr (Oct 26, 2007)

Hookey....i wuv you


----------

